# SWT Fenster schließen abfangen



## phyrexianer (22. Aug 2007)

Hallo Leude.... ich möchte folgendes machen.... 

Ich habe ein Fenster welches ich über einen BUTTON schließen lasse, ich mache das über den Button weil ich dabe noch eine Methode ausführe!

Wie kann das schließen über das [X] abfangen ??? bzw. wo und wie wir da ein "Listener" oder so gesetzt ???


----------



## Duster (22. Aug 2007)

Du must lediglich deinem JFrame den WindowListener hinzufügen.


```
public class Fenster extends javax.swing.JFrame implements WindowListener
```

Und die folgende Methode realisiert das Schließen des JFrames : 


```
public void windowClosing(WindowEvent e) {
        System.out.println("X-Gedrückt");
    }
```


----------



## phyrexianer (22. Aug 2007)

Sorry..... habe es tatschlich vergessen anzugeben, das es ein SWT Window ist..... besser gesagt eine "SWT Shell" also bei dem ist ja das schließen sozusagen implemntiert und man muss ja nicht extra wie bei Swing oder so implemntieren......


----------



## byte (22. Aug 2007)

Duster hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du must lediglich deinem JFrame den WindowListener hinzufügen.



SWT != Swing

@Frager: Entweder über Listener SWT.Close prüfen oder (falls JFace genutzt wird) im ApplicationWindow die Methode _org.eclipse.jface.window.Window#handleShellCloseEvent()_ überschreiben.


----------



## Duster (22. Aug 2007)

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil ...


----------

